
Socialist Rifle Association - lordleft
https://socialistra.org/
======
spamizbad
This organization catching on is the best chance the US has at passing
comprehensive gun control.

~~~
JorgeGT
The NRA did support gun control legislation after the Black Panthers started
to openly carry guns, didn't they?

~~~
derg
Yep. Reagan passed it while Governor of California for instance.

~~~
masonic
... he signed it after it passed the Democrat-controlled Assembly and the
Democrat-controlled Senate, both with 2/3 majorities.

------
ourmandave
These guys are a fucking hoot.

 _Their first point of unity.

We are working class and poor people dedicated to educating our class in the
safe use of firearms for personal and community self-defense as well as
recreation and subsistence hunting._

Quote from article on their site:

 _Gun Myths: Australia

School shooters are particularly interesting. Wealthy suburbanites living in
gated communities are alienated from the struggle of the working-class and
inevitably raise children who lack empathy for poor people.

It is easy to gun down other people if their humanity has been reduced to
labor value.

Absent class consciousness, the working class are dehumanized and transformed
into commodities valued only by their production._

So the ludicrous idea that school mass shooters are mostly rich kids with no
empathy.

Jesus Christmas, even the N-R-"it's the video games!"-A wouldn't float
something that stupid.

------
fc_barnes
I'm curious why this got flagged? It's a pretty interesting snapshot of the
political dynamics around the second amendment, especially with the way other
groups have been dealing with them.

------
mrbonner
This sounds like a joke in a recent Netflix original of Dave Chappelle. He
said "every illegible black person should go out and register for a fire arm.
This would bring the gun control to the legislation."

------
robotron
Thanks, this is really informative and appealing to me as an aging non-white
anarcho-synd. I've been interested in owning some firearms but the
conservative gun culture is a serious turnoff.

~~~
orthecreedence
Yeah, it's important. Gun ownership is probably one of the biggest single-
issue voter topics in the US. If the left (and I mean, the _real_ left, not
the Democrat party) gets a chunk of gun users, it could change preception of
the ideas in the US. Bernie almost had this in 2016, but the idiots at the DNC
decided to run "Abuela" instead.

------
seph-reed
Link seems to be down for me. Really enjoy the concept though. Anything that
doesn't divide neatly down party lines is a nice change.

~~~
johnny313
same for me, I went to the wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_Rifle_Association](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialist_Rifle_Association)

